# Trouble sequencing a fast string passage



## Neifion (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I'm working with CS2 and for practice, I'm trying to mimic this passage:

1:21-1:23
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KhgOYfmLDYo

I've been trying different things with run mode, but I can't seem to figure out the note progression. Any suggestions, tips? MIDI file examples?


----------



## TSU (Nov 10, 2013)

Maybe my ears are betrayed me... but I hear only the oboes (likely with flutes) run there. Or maybe you are trying to reproduce this line with strings?


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 10, 2013)

Neifion, post an example how it sounds right now in your sequencer... .


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 10, 2013)

TSU @ Sun Nov 10 said:


> Maybe my ears are betrayed me... but I hear only the oboes (likely with flutes) run there. Or maybe you are trying to reproduce this line with strings?



I hear strings - they are very light and a bit back in the mix. It's a slur run - no way you are going to get that really close/accurate with individual samples. There might be a lib that has runs like that pre-recorded. Maybe OT Str Runs, or perhaps Adagio Str?

That's not to say you can't get something that's useable with individual samples - especially if it's not prominent in the mix and there is other stuff gong on. I agree with Gunther - posting an ex. of what you have already is a good idea.

Cheers.


----------



## korgscrew (Nov 10, 2013)

1.21 - 1.23 is just a flute run. Are you talking about what follows in the strings? Dah Dah Dah Dah / Dah Dah Dah Dah at 1.23 - 1.25?


----------



## TSU (Nov 10, 2013)

I am talking about 1:21-1:23 too...


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 10, 2013)

Guys, clean your ears and listen to the stings!


----------



## Neifion (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah, I do believe the strings are there, they're just pushed to the back, secondary to the flutes. I wanted to get the strings done first because (a) I seem to have an easier time writing strings and (b) I have the run mode in CS2, whereas I'm using EWQLSO for my flutes.

Here's a sample of my sequence, with a little bit before it for context. Please keep in mind that it's extremely rough! 

http://yourlisten.com/Neifion/a-whole-new-world-string-runs-example (http://yourlisten.com/Neifion/a-whole-n ... ns-example)


----------



## Neifion (Nov 11, 2013)

Also, the song starts out in D Major but then changes at 1:13. Can anyone identify the new key?


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 11, 2013)

TSU @ Mon Nov 11 said:


> I am talking about 1:21-1:23 too...



Me too. I hear strings there. Flutes, yes, but strings as well.


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 11, 2013)

Neifion @ Mon Nov 11 said:


> Yeah, I do believe the strings are there, they're just pushed to the back, secondary to the flutes. I wanted to get the strings done first because (a) I seem to have an easier time writing strings and (b) I have the run mode in CS2, whereas I'm using EWQLSO for my flutes.
> 
> Here's a sample of my sequence, with a little bit before it for context. Please keep in mind that it's extremely rough!
> 
> http://yourlisten.com/Neifion/a-whole-new-world-string-runs-example (http://yourlisten.com/Neifion/a-whole-n ... ns-example)



First off, it's always best to post a naked example; sometimes it's hard to tell exactly what is going on with other instruments. 

What you have there doesn't sound bad, but it definitely sounds like samples. I have three suggestions, if you have not done so already:

1) Alter the velocity of some of the notes
2) Alter the timing of some of the notes
3) Add a filter and ride it _slightly_ (an EQ with some his dialed in might be a better bet)

That may help but outside of that, I have to repeat what I said before - and that is that you really aren't going to get a realistic string run like that with individual samples. Does anyone know if Adagio or OTSR has slur runs? Maybe CS Pro will?

Cheers.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 11, 2013)

To my ears there are no strings in that little run at 1:23. That's Flute+Htb, with a harp at the end. Aren't the strings doing something else at that moment?


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 11, 2013)

Neifion @ Mon Nov 11 said:


> Yeah, I do believe the strings are there, they're just pushed to the back, secondary to the flutes. I wanted to get the strings done first because (a) I seem to have an easier time writing strings and (b) I have the run mode in CS2, whereas I'm using EWQLSO for my flutes.
> 
> Here's a sample of my sequence, with a little bit before it for context. Please keep in mind that it's extremely rough!
> 
> http://yourlisten.com/Neifion/a-whole-new-world-string-runs-example (http://yourlisten.com/Neifion/a-whole-n ... ns-example)



Your start here is not bad at all. You must find the right notes for the end of the runs, turning into a longer note.

I did some cool experiments with fast runs 2 years ago. Wait, here are the links: 

1) https://app.box.com/shared/ceg3lkvzah (Starts at 0.10)

And here is another one with cellos, but don't listen to the long notes, because there is no legato, nor it is played fine. Just an experiment.... .https://app.box.com/s/091zy7lpvvbdpzatbt23


----------



## iaink (Nov 11, 2013)

Neifion @ Mon Nov 11 said:


> Also, the song starts out in D Major but then changes at 1:13. Can anyone identify the new key?



F Major / d min


----------



## iaink (Nov 11, 2013)

Neifion @ Sun Nov 10 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm working with CS2 and for practice, I'm trying to mimic this passage:
> 
> ...



Hi Neifion,

The run is 16th notes, starting on the third beat: A Bb A G | F G F E | A ...

There is some beautiful writing where the flute and violins come into unison for this figure but have separate lines in the preceding and following bar.

I think 16th note this figure is staccato (it sounds like it in the flute); anyway, here it is sequenced in legato:

https://soundcloud.com/iainkelso/string-test-awnw


----------



## Neifion (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the help, everyone. Iain, I think you've got it there! (Enjoyed the included CB pizz as well, hehe). I figured there were descending triplets in there, I just couldn't for the life of me figure out what notes! (By the way, Iain, what library is that? Also sounds like CS2 to me).

Flutes sound like staccato to me as well; nice little piping staccato. I'm going to attempt it with EWQLSO, so we'll see how that goes. If not, I may just have to put my wallet out of it's misery and get BWW.


----------



## iaink (Nov 11, 2013)

Neifion @ Mon Nov 11 said:


> (By the way, Iain, what library is that? Also sounds like CS2 to me).



VSL with a little bit of 8dio Schindler.


----------



## Neifion (Nov 11, 2013)

iaink @ Mon Nov 11 said:


> Neifion @ Mon Nov 11 said:
> 
> 
> > (By the way, Iain, what library is that? Also sounds like CS2 to me).
> ...



Sounds nice! I checked out some tutorial videos of the Schindler legato not long ago. Seems like very good stuff.


----------



## Neifion (Nov 28, 2013)

The results of this musical study/practice are finished!

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... =1#3746516


----------

